# illegal American Apparel tags???



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

I noticed on AA shirts that the "made in USA" is on the back of the front label. I'm sure this is illegal since the FTC laws specifically states 
_[a label disclosing the country of origin (on the *front*) must be attached to the inside center of the neck]._ 
So my question is...am i mistaken? I wouldn't think _"Standard American"_ or _"American Apparel"_, which is on the front of the label clearly states that it's made in USA...

anyways jus wondering...


----------



## TeeDawg (Oct 23, 2010)

Could have been an error in production. The label supplier may have goofed. Any number of reasons.

Can you show us a picture?


----------



## johnlouise040908 (Nov 23, 2010)

A picture would help us identify your problem


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I believe the FTC laws are based on goods that are imported into the country. So US Customs requires the info to be featured a specific way. But since AA shirts are produced domestically, it can be done slightly different. The required information must still be on all the labels. But I don't think the placement is as important since the goods are not passing through US Customs. So I believe their labels are legal as is.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> I believe the FTC laws are based on goods that are imported into the country. So US Customs requires the info to be featured a specific way. But since AA shirts are produced domestically, it can be done slightly different. The required information must still be on all the labels. But I don't think the placement is as important since the goods are not passing through US Customs. So I believe their labels are legal as is.


 
Yes you are correct----customs on imported clothes without country of origin tags are BEARS---

Often times, designers use Made in USA as a selling point.


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

kimura-mma said:


> I believe the FTC laws are based on goods that are imported into the country. So US Customs requires the info to be featured a specific way. *But since AA shirts are produced domestically, it can be done slightly different.* The required information must still be on all the labels. But I don't think the placement is as important since the goods are not passing through US Customs. So I believe their labels are legal as is.


I would assume that info would be somewhere in the Textile and Wool Acts. But did not read it anywhere. That would be good info to know to see how far we could alter the placement.

Here is a image of the tag it's kinda blurry I just pulled it off the web. But all it says on the front is American Standard and AA the Country of Origin is on the back of the front label.


----------

